# What's your opinion of Bontracer saddles?



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

I spent a couple grand this year on a 2006 Trek 5200, and then had to drop another $200 on a Fizik aliante saddle because I found the Bontracer saddles - the stock race lux, the race, and the race lite to all be uncomfortable. What use is the Trek saddle "comfort guarantee" given the hassle of waiting for your LBS to get yet another saddle for you to try? I finally said to hell with it and bought what I found was a highly rated saddle through an online retailer. Happily, I love my Fizik alinate. Sadly, Trek made me go through the hassle of having to go this route instead of putting a world class saddle on their higher end bikes in the first place. Or is it just me? How many of you riders of Trek carbon frame bikes use the stock Trek saddles?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

My 2005 LeMond Buenos Aires came with a Race Luxe. After a couple short shakedown rides I installed the Selle Italia Turbomatic from my older bike (which I had anticipated doing anyway, as I've been riding Turbomatics for more than a dozen years). I put the Bontrager on the older bike, thinking it would probably be okay for the relatively few times I'd be riding it. Wrong. The first time I did a 30-miler on that bike, I realized I was going to have to find a substitute for the now-discontinued Turbomatics.

I can understand the mfrs putting the the cheap-jack marshmallow saddles on their entry-level bikes, because they feel soooooo comfy in the showroom to newbies who don't yet know what a good saddle needs to feel like in order to get you through a long ride. On the more expensive bikes, which are typically bought by more experienced riders, I guess they figure that the owner is going to want to use his preferred saddle anyway, as I did. Remember, backsides vary; one man's world class saddle is another man's torture rack.

Also, had a better saddle been installed at the factory, the added cost would have been reflected in the bike's MSRP.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*I'm different*

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. My Madone came with the race lite lux and I've been happy with it ever since. The first ride was a bit painful, but then I think it would have been that way for any saddle, as I was not used to riding ANYTHING yet. I have some pretty pointy sit-bones; maybe that has something to do with it. So, maybe ignorance is bliss, but I'm happy to be blissfully ignorant :thumbsup:


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

the race lux was off my lemond before i ever touched it......the things are terrible, imo.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

It's not the Bontrager saddle that came on my Lemond Maillot Jaune, but I love my Race XXX Lite Carbon saddle. I believe it is the same shape as the Race X Lite but it's all carbon.


----------



## edmrider (Oct 13, 2005)

waterloo said:


> It's not the Bontrager saddle that came on my Lemond Maillot Jaune, but I love my Race XXX Lite Carbon saddle. I believe it is the same shape as the Race X Lite but it's all carbon.


Now that doesn't look very comfortable!

Whatever came on my 2100 is what I've had for 1600km this summer. I ride WTB Lasers on all my Mountain Bikes, and haven't found this Bontrager any less (or more for that matter) comfortable. Must be the chamois!

My bike came with the Bontrager Race Luxe (I can't find an image of it)


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

stratos said:


> I spent a couple grand this year on a 2006 Trek 5200, and then had to drop another $200 on a Fizik aliante saddle because I found the Bontracer saddles - the stock race lux, the race, and the race lite to all be uncomfortable. What use is the Trek saddle "comfort guarantee" given the hassle of waiting for your LBS to get yet another saddle for you to try? I finally said to hell with it and bought what I found was a highly rated saddle through an online retailer. Happily, I love my Fizik alinate. Sadly, Trek made me go through the hassle of having to go this route instead of putting a world class saddle on their higher end bikes in the first place. Or is it just me? How many of you riders of Trek carbon frame bikes use the stock Trek saddles?



I use a Bontrager Race X Lite Pro saddle on my Madone SSL. Great saddle. Light, no excessive padding and comfy. I don't like those super comfy types or excessive ones. Mine's just right.

waterloo, I believe your saddle's the same shape as mine. How's it feel? I might wanna get a new frame so I might look at that saddle if it's good and put it on my Madone and use my current saddle on the new frame. I'm a little skeptical about carbon saddles though, I must say. Something just makes me thing it might be a tad too hard even for me.


----------



## PSM (Sep 15, 2006)

*not good*

I dumped mine after two rides for a Koobi PRS.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yeah Op, it's Bontra*G*er.. not bontracer..


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Bontrager saddles are all over the map. The low end ones suck, but some of the upper end (Race X Lite, etc.) are O.K. The '07 Trek's are coming with a new generation (new supplier) of saddles which appear much nicer.

But one person's heaven is another person's hell. I have an old Flite Ti on one bike and a Fizik Arionne on the other. Love 'em both.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well lke you said richard, different people like different things.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

oh but the new treks still come with bontrager actually.. not sure what you mean by new supplier... :idea:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> oh but the new treks still come with bontrager actually.. not sure what you mean by new supplier... :idea:


The '07 Trek's and Gary Fisher's have, while still "Bontrager", completely different saddles. Grey instead of black, embossed details, etc. The one's on the '07 2.1 Pilots are much nicer and noticeably firmer than what came on the '06's.

Our understanding is, that as well as a redesign for a lot of models, Trek's gone to a new Asian supplier.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

stratos said:


> ..... Or is it just me? How many of you riders of Trek carbon frame bikes use the stock Trek saddles?


It's you. Seriously, you can't expect a stock saddle to be all things to everyone.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

> waterloo, I believe your saddle's the same shape as mine. How's it feel? I might wanna get a new frame so I might look at that saddle if it's good and put it on my Madone and use my current saddle on the new frame. I'm a little skeptical about carbon saddles though, I must say. Something just makes me thing it might be a tad too hard even for me.


Yes, they are the same shape according to their website. It took a week or two to get used to the fact that it is has zero padding or flex, but now I don't even notice it at all...I love it. I've got almost 3000 miles on it and a few centuries so far.

It is like a $250 or something saddle. As such, before I actually purchased it at my LBS, I talked to someone about Bontrager's saddle replacement policy. They told me that Bontrager does have a comfort guarantee. If within 30 days of purchase I found the saddle to be uncomfortable, I could exchange it for a different saddle or get my money back. A bit of insurance when taking a plunge on a $250+ saddle that may not work out.


----------



## SGGuy (Nov 26, 2005)

Jaxattax said:


> It's you. Seriously, you can't expect a stock saddle to be all things to everyone.


Actually, you can't expect ANY saddle to be all things to everyone, regardless of price


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

waterloo said:


> Yes, they are the same shape according to their website. It took a week or two to get used to the fact that it is has zero padding or flex, but now I don't even notice it at all...I love it. I've got almost 3000 miles on it and a few centuries so far.
> 
> It is like a $250 or something saddle. As such, before I actually purchased it at my LBS, I talked to someone about Bontrager's saddle replacement policy. They told me that Bontrager does have a comfort guarantee. If within 30 days of purchase I found the saddle to be uncomfortable, I could exchange it for a different saddle or get my money back. A bit of insurance when taking a plunge on a $250+ saddle that may not work out.


I have the Race Lite X on all my bikes - I've seen this all carbon saddle before, and would like to pick one up for my new bike. Don't think they make/sell it anymore.

UPDATE: Found one on Ebay and won it. It looks pretty sweet! Hope to finish building the new bike it's going on this weekend. I'll post pics once it's running.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the Race that came on my 2008 Lemond Zurich. I kept the Race Lite from my 2008 EX9 for my current 29'er. 

Saddles really are personal preference.


----------



## 4gfcred44 (Jan 25, 2012)

I ended up going with a Cobb saddle. Most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

stratos said:


> I Happily, I love my Fizik alinate. Sadly, Trek made me go through the hassle of having to go this route instead of putting a world class saddle on their higher end bikes in the first place. Or is it just me? How many of you riders of Trek carbon frame bikes use the stock Trek saddles?


 Everyone finds a saddle that works for them eventually. You really lucked out that the Fizik turned out well since you bought it on ratings and not use/demo experience. The Airione is highly rated too, but a polar opposite of the Aliante. Look on the bright side, without the comfort guarantee, you'd be stuck with the Bontrager you didn't like. 

The Race Lite/Race X-Lite saddles were actually pretty good, very similar shape to the Aliante. The new InForm saddles are great. Three widths and different levels of padding. I use the RL level mid-width and have replaced my beloved Selle Italia Flites. Your results may vary but you can bring the saddle back to the retailer if you don't like it. I don't believe many other saddle makers offer that.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been running a pair of Affinity RL saddles for some months now and so far I haven't been prompted to change them. Of course, I still try to find that great saddle in the sky that will solve all my problems - who doesn't? The RLs are firm but comfortable, with just the right amount of padding and a modest channel down the middle. Your mileage may vary, and probably does.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

i thought i was the only one that hated bontrager saddles.
In addition to try a different bontrager I noticed the range in general is relatively expensive.
Can't go wrong with Fizik


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

So far I'm really enjoying the Affinity RL.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

jheeno said:


> i thought i was the only one that hated bontrager saddles.
> In addition to try a different bontrager I noticed the range in general is relatively expensive.
> Can't go wrong with Fizik


Fizik is probably the most expensive brand. Bontrager seems reasonable by comparison. 

Having said that, Fizik is worth the money.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

The Race Lux on my MTB isn't bad. Perhaps that's because I am up out of the saddle as much as I am on it. The Affinity 2 on my road bike is barely tolerable. It's caused a some numbness and will be replaced soon. Time to go to the Specialized dealer for a sit bones fitting.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Bontrager has the sit bone measurements, too... but Specialized has been doing it longer. Hard to argue with Fizik's success, though...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Got one of the new ones on order, as I just killed my Toupe on my road bike. With the 30 day guarantee thing it seems worth it. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a bontrager rxl 146mm saddle and it was painful in the first few rides....but the pain eventually went away. I can't really compare to anything else.


----------



## Fuji_Boy (Jan 18, 2012)

nice!


----------

